# For Sale Section - Changed Rules



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

After much deliberation, we have removed the 10 post limit on the For Sale Section, as it was getting a wee bit boring with the multiple posting technique to get it in.

So, that means a free for all so to speak, BUT this does not mean that we will accept the rules beings broken. We will be monitoring the section for any abuse, and will go as far as suspending an account if we see that the post is of no relevance to you the users (crap Number Plates for Â£10000 for example).

Njoy

Jae


----------

